# Cossack 2 and Windows 7



## Ian H (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have had Cossacks 2 running on an old computer for some time but have just bought a new Dell XPS running Windows 7.

The computer has the New i7 860 chip. There are buckets of memory and an a high end Nvidia graphics card.

Cossacks II installed OK but then when I try to run the game, the computer says ther is a error. It tries to find a solution from Microsoft (I presume) but always fails to sort the problem. 

Any ideas?

Thanks

Ian H


----------

